# Γνωρίζω τον αίτιον, και αν ζήσω παίρνομεν όλοι το χάκι....



## Theseus (Sep 15, 2016)

Ο Καραϊσκάκης λίγες ώρες πριν πεθάνει άφησε να εννοηθεί ότι γνωρίζει τους δράστες. Δίνοντας μάλιστα ένα από τα γνωστά ρεσιτάλ βωμολοχίας είπε στους συναγωνιστές του: «Γνωρίζω τον αίτιον, και αν ζήσω παίρνομεν όλοι το χάκι (εκδίκηση), ειδέ και πεθάνω, ας μου κλάσει τον μπούτζον και αυτός».
Τι σημαίνουν στα Αγγλικά αυτές οι τελευταίες λέξεις του Καραϊσκάκη; Προφανώς το «ειδέ» σημαίνει κάτι σαν «αν/κι αν». :s
Ποιος είναι ο πούτσος που αναφέρεται στο κείμενο;


----------



## Palavra (Sep 15, 2016)

I know who did it; if I live, we will give them their just desserts, or else, should I die, he can suck my dick (for all I care).​
First things first:
*ειδέ* means but, in case of, otherwise etc. depending on context.
_*Πούτσος *_means _*dick, cock*_ (same meaning, same register).
_*Κλάσε μου τον πούτσο*_ is a synonym of _κλάσε μου τ' αρχίδια_ or _*θα μου κλάσεις τ' αρχίδια*_. Literal translation: _fart on my dick/balls_.

It means _I don't give a shit about what you say because I don't believe it and I'm therefore challenging you_. For instance, imagine this scene: Two cars collide, the drivers get out, and the following dialogue ensues:

— Πρόσεχε, ρε μαλάκα! [Watch where you're going, you wanker!]
— Ποιον λες «μαλάκα», ρε μαλάκα; Θα σε σπάσω στο ξύλο! [Who are you calling "wanker", wanker? I'll kick your ass!]
— Θα μου κλάσεις τ' αρχίδια! [You can suck my dick 'cause you're doing nothing of the sort!] 

_Χάκι_ does not mean revenge but _right_. I believe it comes from the Turkish word _*hak*_, meaning _justice, right._ There's even an expression, hakkını almak, litterally _to take one's right_, i.e. get what's coming to you.

After all this cussing, I feel like going to the fridge, getting a beer and then taking my truck out for a ride


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 15, 2016)

Palavra said:


> After all this cussing, I feel like going to the fridge, getting a beer and then taking my truck out for a ride



What an excellent cue to link to one of Lexilogia's best threads (started by Theseus ;)).


----------



## Palavra (Sep 15, 2016)

I should add that *Θα μου κλάσεις τ' αρχίδια* can also be used as _*Θα μου κλάσεις μια μάντρα αρχίδια*_ and therefore _*Θα μου κλάσεις μια μάντρα/κλάσε μου μια μάντρα.*_

Parking my Scania and going back to work.


----------



## Theseus (Sep 15, 2016)

Χμ. Χυδαιότερο απ' ο,τι είχα προβλέψει. Καλή μπίρα και καλή εκδρομούλα!


----------



## Palavra (Sep 15, 2016)

I think that Karaiskakis is notorious for having used profanity all the time; there are quite a few anecdotes like the one you just quoted above.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 15, 2016)

Karaiskakis was famous for his language, Theseus. Have a look here...

----
Edit: Pal says "notorious", I said "famous". A point of view thing, surely... :)


----------



## Theseus (Sep 15, 2016)

Thanks, Dr & Palavra! I didn't know that Karaiskakis had a reputation for colourful language. Thanks to both of you, I know it now. I hope I didn't offend you, Palavra. I wasn't criticising yor answer. It is simply that I was unaware of the linguistic register the quotation from Karaiskakis actually had.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 15, 2016)

Theseus said:


> I hope I didn't offend you, Palavra. I wasn't criticising yor answer.


Don't worry, I'm not offended :) 

(I should note, however, I have been known to use the above expressions when I'm angry, as the good Doc will surely tell you  )


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 15, 2016)

Hehehehe!


----------



## Earion (Sep 15, 2016)

On another note, you surely know, Theseus, that both *τσ* |ts|, and *τζ* |dz| were represented by *τζ* until well into the 19th century.


----------



## Theseus (Sep 15, 2016)

I didn't know that, Earion. Thanks for the information.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 16, 2016)

Neither did I :) Thanks, Earion!


----------



## Earion (Sep 16, 2016)

This is the reason for the queer (but phonetically more accurate) spelling: *τομπούτζον *(= |to[SUP]m[/SUP]bútson|).


----------



## sarant (Sep 16, 2016)

Which also means that έτζι and similar words were most probably pronounced έτσι.


----------

